
Show HN: Node Package for Apple Push Notification Service via HTTP/2 - andrewbarba
https://www.npmjs.com/package/apns2
======
andrewbarba
Github repo:
[https://github.com/AndrewBarba/apns2](https://github.com/AndrewBarba/apns2)

------
macavity23
Looks great! I think this is the first open implementation of the new http2
api (?)

Looking forward to trying it out.

